# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Deja vu linked to dreams?

## Adam

Do you ever get the feeling that you have already been where you are, or done what your doing? Sometimes I get this overwhelming sensation that what I am doing has already been done before, and that I have experienced where I am before. Its sometimes that strong that I have to stop and think about it for a while rather than just carry on with what I am doing.

Does anyone else ever feel like this in life at all?

----------


## CompWiz

it get my vote for "most annoying feeling ever"

----------


## Folqueraine

I experience quite a lot of déjà-vu, but not for places as much as for situations (being with such people at such place doing such thing) and thoughts - the latter is really weird. I think something and then it&#39;s like "Wait a minute, I&#39;ve thought that already&#33;"
Does the title of your topic implies you think déjà-vu is linked to us having dreamt the scene before?

----------


## Mysticmoo

I get De ja vu all the time. I think it's quite cool actually. ::D:

----------


## l3xicon

Deffinitly had it ,and deffinitly some were connected with dreams

i just dreamed that situation before...weird yet true

----------


## Lseadragon

I get deja vu a bit. It usually comes in clumps, where if there's one in a day there will be two or three. I get a recurring sort of deja vu, where I feel I've already had deja vu before. It's quite an annoying feeling.

I've had deja vu in my dreams too.

----------


## Amidreaming?

i think many of my dejavu's are from dreams i just can't recall.  maybe we kinda dream reality before it happens.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I get deva-vu ALOT, almost every day (about a week ago i had had it every day for 2 weeks) ive experienced it all my life, but recently i've had deva-vu, of having deja-vu, like i have a thought, then recognise the exact moment,thought and situation im in, what people are saying and then realise, ive realised this BEFORE. I believe it must just be some sort of odd connection im having.

I remember a couple of years ago I remembered a whole 5mins worth of conversation between my dad and another guy. Though the memory of it seemed REALLY old (like i remembered it from a couple of years before)

----------


## someweirdsin

I have been getting deja vu more and more often, also dreaming about things and then it happening.  I actually dreamt about my new house before i saw it.  I dreamt i was inspecting a big house and the front bedroom had a loft (i had actually never seen a loft before i described it in my diary as a bunk-bed with no bed) and me and my partner were going to take the back room which was actually two rooms joined into one.  The next morning i awoke to my friend calling me with inspection times for this house and no joke, when we went in, the front room has a loft and the back room is the largest with two doors, like two joined rooms.  

Its weird to tell my friends this as i wonder if they really believe me but this happens all the time.

----------


## Psylocibin

> I experience quite a lot of déjà-vu, but not for places as much as for situations (being with such people at such place doing such thing) and thoughts - the latter is really weird. I think something and then it's like "Wait a minute, I've thought that already!"
> Does the title of your topic implies you think déjà-vu is linked to us having dreamt the scene before?



I have the thought déjà-vu a lot as well. A relation to dreaming in this case isn't unlikely. I mean, we all have patterns of thought that are relatively stable (for example, a pessimist will often think something will go wrong regardless of what that something is). Situations may vary between dreams and waking life, but our approach / perspective is the same. So it could be that I react to something in my dream by thinking the exact same thing as when I'm reacting to something in waking life. But if I can't remember the dream in waking life, I will somehow "know" I have thought it before, and yet don't know when: déjà-vu.  :smiley:  Just speculation of course.

The "official" neurological explanation is less imaginative: the brain somehow makes a mistake: it registers the environment before the person becomes aware of the environment, which would cause the experience of having seen something before but not knowing where or when. This explanation seems reasonable but doesn't explain the thought déjà-vus, because they occur without any external input.

Heh sorry I tend to ramble with these things. I hope that made sense.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

This happens to me very rarely. And if it does, it's just certain places that I visit in my dreams before I actually go there, like my friend's attic or the bathrooms at school.

----------


## Matchbook

Deja vu happens to me very frequently, and usually at bedtime or in dreaming situations.  I think because the amount of dream subject matter is so broad, we often experience deja vu during the day because of dreams we had with similar content.  

Those with certain brain types will often experience it more; especially the Intuitive brain types, who make associations very well, and are usually more aware of subconscious activities.

Also, deja vu is related to certain mental conditions; some serious, and some less so.  Schizophrenia is a cause of chronic deja vu, since schizophrenics are constantly making associations between things, times, places, senses; it is understandable, then, that they would run into a slew of memory anomalies.

Other conditions related to deja vu include stress and anxiety (although I haven't yet learned the scientific reasoning, but I figure it has to do with a higher likelihood of misfiring neurons and uneven brain activity).  Temporal Lobe Epilepsy is one of the strongest causes of deja vu, because of the high incidence of improper neuronal activity, which can play tricks on the memory.

I sometimes wonder if I have some mental condition because of my high incidents of deja vu.  I swear, if I'm in the right mindset, I can look at anything, and get a real jolt of deja vu.  Just today I looked at a streetlight; felt nostalgic, and then *boom* deja vu.

It's kind of a fun feeling though  :smiley:

----------


## Folqueraine

Actually, know that I think of it I have more d&#233;j&#224; vus in my dreams. I wake up in the morning remembering a dream, and I have the feeling I had already dreamt that like one year earlier. But in fact, if you'd asked me the day before, I would have told you I hadn't.
But I'm not quite sure what to think about that. Maybe I actually already had the dream, but forgot it, or maybe it's just a false, logically explainable d&#233;j&#224; vu.

----------

